# How to widen arms near elbow?



## harmanrainu (Aug 12, 2012)

Do you know how to increase mass near elbow?
Can you specify exercise that will help gaining better?


----------



## jadean (Aug 12, 2012)

Bring up your forearms and triceps. Try hammer curls and some close grip bench on arms days for some thickness. Also your going to have to increase your calories for added size. Good luck bro


----------



## Ezskanken (Aug 12, 2012)

Ask this in the training section, you might get more replies there...


----------



## Curt James (Aug 12, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Ask this in the training section, you might get more replies there...



Good call, Ez. Thread moved to training section.

OP, if your triceps attachment is high and your bone structure is on the slim end then you may have a long road ahead of you. Good luck!


----------



## BigKevKris (Aug 12, 2012)

Single arm reverse cable pushdowns......Like if your were Tebow-ing with a cable handle in your hand and then extending your arm down......


----------



## Gissurjon (Aug 12, 2012)

Genetics more than anything bro, you are not really going to add size to your tendons so I refer to Cunt James's response. Curt, my bad, I accidentally wrote cunt and decided to just leave it..... So not my bad for leaving it, just accidentally writing it.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 12, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> Genetics more than anything bro, you are not really going to add size to your tendons so I refer to Cunt James's response. Curt, my bad, I accidentally wrote cunt and decided to just leave it..... So not my bad for leaving it, just accidentally writing it.



Hey, no reason to explain, Giss. My bad for negging you twenty times.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Aug 12, 2012)

Reverse curls and skullcrushers!!! Those two are the best for that.


----------



## SFW (Aug 12, 2012)

Deadlifts. and anadrol. oh and peanut butter and jelly sandwiches.


----------



## bjg (Aug 13, 2012)

genetics play a big role on muscle length and attachments, however some exercises can help.
Triceps: add close grip bench press to your triceps routine as well as hammer grip skull crushers and rope cable pulldowns
Biceps: add close grip standing curls, hammer curls, one arm preacher cable curls and one arm preacher cable curls but with a reverse grip letting your wrist flex away from you .
+ Forearms

all these will give you bigger triceps and brachioradialis and forearms


----------



## allskillz20 (Aug 13, 2012)

decline skullcrushers, reverse curls, one arm tricep extension with dumbells...


----------



## Bowden (Aug 26, 2012)

sfw said:


> deadlifts. And anadrol. Oh and peanut butter and jelly sandwiches.



roflmao


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Sep 21, 2012)

mine have goten huge from all the jerking off from all the test i am on. i dont know what i am going to due in the winter no way my forarms will fit into any long sleve shirt.


----------



## R L (Oct 1, 2012)

jadean said:


> Bring up your forearms and triceps. Try hammer curls and some close grip bench on arms days for some thickness. Also your going to have to increase your calories for added size. Good luck bro



This. 

Also, an overal thicker arm would help you a lot so add some compound exercises like push ups and close grip bench presses. Make sure to go hard and heavy on them but keep good form as well.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 1, 2012)

I have been doing tricep push downs with one of these...






almost pushing down and out. same as a vbar movement with your elbows slightly more flaired out with moderate weight and a focus on a full contraction.  I fell very low on my tricep and have added a good degree of beef in that area. 
this is a finishing movement resevered for the end of the workout.


----------

